# Nobody Remains Virgin (pic) lolz!



## Hitboxx (Jan 20, 2008)

roflmao  is it Delhi?

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2244/2177301757_edf1c6eae5.jpg​


----------



## Garbage (Jan 20, 2008)

lolz !!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 20, 2008)

Roflmao


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 20, 2008)

ive seen this captions in some siggys in many forums, nd i think there's one in here also. I dun remember his name though.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 20, 2008)

He may be frustrated for some reason..


----------



## xbonez (Jan 20, 2008)

i wonder if he knows what it means


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL!! Good One

P.S: Hitboxx: Your siggy is good too


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jan 21, 2008)

umm..i dint get the joke dudes...m i missing sumthin here?


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 21, 2008)

very funny but true...
isn't photoshoped by chance?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 21, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> very funny but true...
> isn't photoshoped by chance?


Ya, even I feel its ps'ed


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

lolz


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 21, 2008)

The same thing happens if you join my university as well


----------



## Maverick340 (Jan 21, 2008)

smart guy !!!
An auto wala putting this up is pretty surprising .. but now with them owning mobiles and stuf i guess ..


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 21, 2008)

I gues the autowala is a graduate or smthin...lol


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 21, 2008)

lol.i think u don't need to be a grad to understand the f word but the word virgin makes me think he's a grad.unless he's like me and knew both words at the age of 7


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 21, 2008)

ya frnds its a dilli auto  and its DILLI 

and may be driver is a jaat  as its written amil jatt ..........over the slogan


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 21, 2008)

no its not photoshopped I guess


----------



## xbonez (Jan 21, 2008)

talk about grad auto drivers....once i was on an auto coming back from my engg. entrance tutions classes, that guy started asking me que like "what is the co-ordination no. in a rock salt struc." and other chem que.... turns out he also used to stdy in one of the coaching institutes :O


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2008)

^a common case in kerala


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 22, 2008)

Why every one is laughing. I don't like fun. I am a serius guy


----------



## praka123 (Jan 22, 2008)

^OoH!I thought u were parallel guy!?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^OoH!I thought u were parallel guy!?



And you are a circular guy.



rohan_shenoy said:


> Ya, even I feel its ps'ed



Everything is not photoshopped.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Everything is not photoshopped.


atleast ur avatar
its a real photo, aint it?nice closeup


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 22, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> atleast ur avatar
> its a real photo, aint it?nice closeup



My avatar is a mirror.I dont know what are you talking about.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 22, 2008)

Are gaurav bhai tihar jail walon ne ye teri kya halat bana di hai yaar. Yaar abhi saza shuru hue hai. Abhi to puti umr katni baki hai. Tell me if i can do anything for you


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 23, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Are gaurav bhai tihar jail walon ne ye teri kya halat bana di hai yaar. Yaar abhi saza shuru hue hai. Abhi to puti umr katni baki hai. Tell me if i can do anything for you



Meri halat?Abey mirror hai apni halat ke baare mein baat kar raha hai?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

lolz


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 23, 2008)

happydent piggy,wow.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Meri halat?Abey mirror hai apni halat ke baare mein baat kar raha hai?



Mirror mirror chillane se sach juth mein nahin badal jayega.Kal mein apni ferrari lekar tihar jail se gujar raha tha to awaz aa rahi thi " Bhawan ke liye mujhe thori der digit forum use karne do". I've sympathy for you par tumhe dunga nahin


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 23, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Mirror mirror chillane se sach juth mein nahin badal jayega.Kal mein apni ferrari lekar tihar jail se gujar raha tha to awaz aa rahi thi " Bhawan ke liye mujhe thori der digit forum use karne do". I've sympathy for you par tumhe dunga nahin



hota hai hota hai police ke dande parte hai toh auto bhi ferrari lagne lagti hai,kahin first post mein auto tera hi toh nahi hai?


----------



## vish786 (Jan 23, 2008)

I just do the reverse of it... thats +ve attitude I keep.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 23, 2008)

vish786 said:


> I just do the reverse of it... thats +ve attitude I keep.



matlab tune apne auto pe reverse likha hai?


----------



## vish786 (Jan 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> matlab tune apne auto pe reverse likha hai?



grow up little man, I usually dont find ur jokes funny.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 23, 2008)

vish786 said:


> grow up little man, I usually dont find ur jokes funny.



To tumhe ye joke dikayi de raha. FYI yeh koe joke nahin hai yeh to sachai hai tumhare bare mein. Yaar sach thora karva hota hai. Dhere dhere tumhe aadat ho jayegi 



gaurav_indian said:


> hota hai hota hai police ke dande parte hai toh auto bhi ferrari lagne lagti hai,kahin first post mein auto tera hi toh nahi hai?



Yaar waise tumhari himmat ki dat deni padegi. Tum halal hone ki position mein ho gardan katne wali hai phir muskura rahe ho.
"Tum itna jo muskura rahe ho kya gam hai jisko chupa rahe ho"


----------



## vish786 (Jan 23, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> To tumhe ye joke dikayi de raha. FYI yeh koe joke nahin hai yeh to sachai hai tumhare bare mein. Yaar sach thora karva hota hai. Dhere dhere tumhe aadat ho jayegi



woh bhi joke nahi tha... kya sach hai ke main auto driver hu .... you guys are of full BS on this forum.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 24, 2008)

vish786 said:


> woh bhi joke nahi tha... kya sach hai ke main auto driver hu ....* you guys are of full BS on this forum.*


Mods are here to take care of that BS.Who are you to tell us?This is a chit chat forum dude.What are you doing here?Yes we post BS.Any problems?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 24, 2008)

Amazing pic.

this saying was very popular in my college but with a little difference..

"Nobody dies a virgin, Life F**ks everyone."


----------



## vish786 (Jan 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Mods are here to take care of that BS.Who are you to tell us?This is a chit chat forum dude.What are you doing here?Yes we post BS.Any problems?



its chit chat *section *not forum.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 24, 2008)

actually, it can be called the chit chit forum since it is a subforum....and even if it isn't a forum, big deal...c'mon dude, grow up...


----------



## vish786 (Jan 24, 2008)

you guys lack ingenuity in humour... In a way I was sarcastic


----------

